# SW M&P 9mm?



## arnisandyz (Sep 1, 2006)

Has anyone shot one of these?  Held one at the local gunshop and it felt really good. Has 3 different palm swells that swap out to your preference. Gunshop dude said its totally new, nothing like the stinkmas (sigma). Seems to have a high grip/beavertail and really low bore-axis, feels pretty well balanced. Didn't get a chance to dryfire it so I don't know what the trigger feels like. Is this gun worthy of being compared to the benchmark Glock and the Springfield XD?


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 2, 2006)

Here's a review by a member on another forum.  He was shooting a .40 instead of a 9mm but no big deal.

http://www.totalprotectioninteractive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4562

(you have to register to read the thread but it's worth it, TPI is a great forum)


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link...good review. One of my friends held one and he thought the grip was too "bulbuous" - had an odd roundish shape that he wasn't used to.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 3, 2006)

I picked one up yesterday.  Felt pretty good in my hand.  I didn't get to dry fire it either.  Love to shoot one sometime though.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm a bit late on this thread, but better late than never!

First of all, I'm not much of a fan of S&W semiautos, with the exception of the P-series, and even then, those are simply Walther clones.  

I especially hated the Sigma series!  

The M&P 9mm, though?  I actually liked it.  

The grip was comfortable for me, having what I thought was a nice ergonomic feel. 

The trigger was OK.  The break was about the same weight as a Glock 17.  It's a bit of a smoother pull than my beloved Glock, though.  

Overall weight was a bit more than my Glock 17.

Accuracy?  Good enough.  I really saw no difference when shooting it from a benchrest compared to my Glock.  Patterns at 25 yards were approximately the same.  The sights were better than the cheap polymer ones that Glock uses.  

I was shooting my own handloads, that typically spit out a FMJ 124 grain bullet at 1220 fps from my Glock.  These came out of the M&P at 1195 fps.  That kind of reduction in velocity was to be expected, and in all honesty, with today's bullet designs, I wouldn't be worried at all.  

Reliability wasn't a question, since it functioned with my lighter subsonic 124 grain handloads, as well as my above mentioned NATO-spec ammo.  It also fed Winchester Ranger 127 grain +P+ JHP, as well as a custom 147 grain (lightly loaded) subsonic Hornady XTP load that I made.  

Overall?  I actually liked the gun.  S&W has finally accomplished what they had set out to do over a dozen years ago, and that was to produce a quality product that was similar to the Glock, even to the point of hardening the exterior with the new Melonite coating (gives an external hardness just a wee bit less than Glock's Tennifer).  

No, it's not going to replace my beloved Glock 17, but I may very well end up buying one in the future.


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 6, 2006)

Great review, Thanks Grenadier.

I almost bought a CZ SP01 when I came across the M&P. i was also considering the XD tactical. Owned a Glock 17 before, it was a great gun and I'm sorry I sold it but the 1911 bug bit and switching between platforms took some adjustment.  I hear the M&P has the 18 degree grip angle of the 1911. Doing more research I see that SW is now offering them WITHOUT the mag disconnect and internal lock. Rumor is out that they will be coming out with a 45acp version, subcompact versions and a 5" 9mm gaming version to compete with the Glock 34. I hear Julie Goloski (former top female Glock production shooter) has switched to SW and will be campaigning the new M&P next year. So not only is SW trying to win back some LE and Military contracts, but is trying to get back into the IPSC competition scene.  I heard at one National match they sponsored a stage where shooters had to shoot a string put thier gun down, pickup an out of the box M&P and finish the stage. For the most part it got good reviews after the match. SW really put thier reputation on the line by doing it, as IPSC shooters are a pretty picky bunch, and I think it shows thier dedication in thier new product.

I might wait to see if the 5" model comes out soon. I'd like to start shooting Production class. My dillema...go with a proven design, the SP01 is relatively new but its based on the tried and true 75 platform or go with new polymer...The M&P is all new and might have some bugs to workout but it is a nice feeling pistol.

This isn't  MY review...I haven't even shot the gun, but doing some research most people are saying...

PROS:
good eronomics, fits the hand well
adjustable grip panels
fast follow up shots/light recoil for a 40SW - low bore axis, metal chassis and ergos are credited
good sights from Novak
trigger at least as good as Glock/XD easy to modify
good finish - stainless slide with melonite
mag release is reversable
ambi slide-lock
reliable feeding-not to many reports of FTF FTE, etc.
reports of the slide dropping automatically when you agressively insert a mag
reasonably accurate


CONS:
Stupid Mag Safety came standard on first guns (now available without)
Slide stop/release is recessed and difficult to activate
Reports of the retaining tool that holds the backstrap on coming loose
Roll pins working loose (on earlier models)
long reset on trigger
Must live in the bad shadow the Sigma casted


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 12, 2006)

Got to handle and dryfire another M&P at a different shop. Trigger felt good! Better IMHO than the XD or the G17 (from what I remember). This model did not have the mag safety disconnect or internal lock. It also had the updated slide release lever and everything worked really smooth left handed.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 12, 2006)

I should be able to shoot one this weekend, as a friend of mine just bought one(9mm) and we'll be shooting over at his place on friday afternoon.

I'll let you know what I think of it.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 12, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I should be able to shoot one this weekend, as a friend of mine just bought one(9mm) and we'll be shooting over at his place on friday afternoon.
> 
> I'll let you know what I think of it.
> 
> Jeff



look forward to your review!
Andy


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry I didn't post this quicker, been having a really busy weekend.

Accuracy was good.  My G 17 beat it out from a sandbag rest, but just by a little bit.  I did like the way the trigger felt.  It was a little crisper, but heavier than my Glock (but I have the 3.5 lbs. on).  Follow up shots were nice and quick thanks to the bore axis, and I like the grip angle better than the Glocks.  It is however, ugly as sin.

All in all I was impressed.  I'm buying a new pistol soon, and it's a contender.  The other one I'm thinking of is a FN 5/7, but that would be specifically for work.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 17, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the review! I finally got to try one as well. Went to the range and a guy a couple stalls down had one. For a 40, the recoil wasn't bad at all, can't imagine how light a 9mm will feel. It pointed and tracked really well, almost felt 1911ish. Liked it so much I think I'm going to get one. Asthetically speaking, I don't think any of the current polymer guns are very good looking compared to a 1911 or HP, but they look ok in a tool sort of way.

The FN5.7 is an interesting gun. Seems kind of specialized though (the ability of the 5.7 round penatrating body armor). But 5.7mm just a little bigger than a 22?  I think for duty use one of the major calibers (9,40,45) would seem to be a better stopper. If its to be carried in the car for when you need its penetration, I'd probably go with the standard 5.56 in a carbine AR, but you know your needs better than I do.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 17, 2006)

It wouldn't be for duty use.

Now that I'm working again, I'm going to be traveling abroad to some not so nice places.  I'm looking for a lil more range and penetration than a more conventional handgun round offers.  The high magazine capacity is a factor as well.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 17, 2006)

gotcha...357sig and 10mm might  be options for you too.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 17, 2006)

I've thought about those.  I'm still undecided.  Some places it won't matter because I'll be allowed to carry a rifle or carbine, but other places I'll be restricted to a concealed handgun.

Got to use some grey matter before I make a decision.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 18, 2006)

What kind of carbine/rifle are you bringing? Going light with an AR or something with more punch like a 308 M1A/FAL/HK91?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 18, 2006)

Depends on where I'm going.

Like this weekend, I'll be taking my M1A with me.  Mainly since it doesn't look as "military" with it's wooden stock.  Other places I'm sure I'll go with an AR type.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 28, 2006)

Got my M&P 9mm yesterday! This will be my IDPA SSP gun and IPSC production gun, when I'm not shooting my 1911s and general practice gun since I can load 9mm for so cheap.  Trigger was a little gritty compared to the model I dryfired at the shop, but I took some time and polished the contact points and it smoothed right up. I didn't do a full trigger job on it because I want to break it in first. I also removed the mag disconnect safety as well as the sear release lever. (SW put in a little lever to break the gun down without pulling the trigger). Gun takes down like a Sig or XD now. Swapped the mag release over to the other side (I'm a lefty) and took the litle bump off of the frame right in front of the mag release for a more positive engagement. Blacked out the rear sight and added a drop of dayglo paint to the front. Added skateboard tape to the front strap and on the top part of the right grip for the palm of my weakhand. Took it through some dryfire drills and I think I'm going to like this gun. Tried the different backstraps, medium works for me, but I'll try the other ones again when I actually shoot it. It feels like a comfortable 1911. (Imagine a 1911 that melted in your hand. The M&P has bumps and swells and recesses that really fill the hand well. Easily the best feeling handgun I've ever owned. Virtually no point of aim shift compared to my 1911, if anything its better! Front sight goes exactly where I look. So without even firing a shot, I think I'm going to like this gun. Taking it out this weekend to ring her out.

Disclaimer:  I wouldn't recommend removing any safety device(s) from a carry gun for liability. I did it, but this gun is a range toy, I have other guns I use for CCW. I may however get an M&P compact with nightsights later on for CCW.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Cool!

I'm thinking of getting one for myself.  Any word on when the .45 will be coming out?

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 28, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Any word on when the .45 will be coming out?
> 
> Jeff



I heard January 07. Rumor is that the grip will be only slightly larger than the 9/40, hold 10 rounds and will have an optional manual safety. Sounds like a LE feature...why would you want a cocked and locked striker fired pistol?  Only 10 rounds? - XD45 has it beat on capacity but feels like a Block compared to the M&P. Compact versions of the 9 and 40 are due out soon (before the end of the year). Longslide versions are also in the works.

Go to http://mp-pistol.com for all things M&P

some of my photoshop mockups. Some guys wanted to see what it looked like without the rail, as a G19 size, and as a longslide version.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Only took S&W 20 years, but it looks like they finally came up with an "Americanized" Glock that's worth owning.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  Let us know how it shoots.  I've been hearing quite a bit of good feedback on these so I may eventually give one a try (especially if the .45 version is any good).


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 2, 2006)

Had a 3 gun match last weekend. I usually like to spend some time on the range to break a new gun in and to get used to it before using it in competition. I was having a bad day with the rifle, so I figured what the hell. I had to use my XD concealment holster and modified mag carriers, but it was good enough. Recently recieved an eye injury (hit by a stick) and my vision was throwing me off. My depth perception was way off and using the EOTech with 2 eyes open wasn't a good idea. I think I had some double vision, as  I had nice groups but some were far left and some were far right! Would have been better off shooting irons.

Anyways, the vision thing didn't bother my pistol shooting as much as the injury was to my non-shooting (non-dominant) eye. The gun performed great! No malfunctions, shot flat and fast and pointed where I thought it would. Trigger will take some getting used to compared to a 1911. Found out if I slam a mag in hard enough it drop the slide automatically just like my old G17. I know I could have done better since I didn't know the limitations of the gun but I think I could get used to it.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 15, 2007)

The M&P45 was JUST RELEASED at the 2007 SHOT show in Orlando last weekend. 10 round capacity, 4.5" barrel (.5" longer than the standard size) and available with or without an ambidextrous passive (slide still cycles when on)  manual thumb safety that is said to feel very much like a 1911 in placement and operation. Grip is only slightly larger than the standard sized guns. Could be a really good polymer non-1911 for the die hard 1911 shooter. They alos showed a prototype 9mm longslide 5" model they are calling the "Pro Series". My M&P9mm has been working great. Just placed third in USPSA last Saturday in Production division and second in my class SSP (6th overall) in IDPA on Sunday!


----------

